

Microsoft lets you upgrade to Windows 10 for free even if it's a pirated version - semikolon
http://www.windowscentral.com/you-can-upgrade-windows-10-free-even-if-youre-using-pirated-version-windows

======
towelguy
I guess they learned the money is in the application store.

